# Silicone question



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Silicone when used on a kitchen strainer or a shower drain strainer.
How long a time elapses until silicone competly cures [gets hard] 
when there is no air allowed to get at it? e.g. It cures around the edges and skims over, my question is concerning deep center. Does it ever cure?


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Silicone when used on a kitchen strainer or a shower drain strainer.
> How long a time elapses until silicone competly cures [gets hard]
> when there is no air allowed to get at it? e.g. It cures around the edges and skims over, my question is concerning deep center. Does it ever cure?


It definitely does cure all the way through. How long that actually takes I do not know though. Probably quite a while - weeks or months or longer, I'd guess. I've never had to take one apart while it was still soft in the middle. I always seem to see them 15 years later at renovation time, and they're definitely cured then.


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

I have been wondering the same. I took apart a strainer one week later and it was still uncured in the center. Although I have taken out plenty of old strainers that were set in silicone and its completely set. It must take a month or so to get hard at least!


----------

